# Pedigree Dogs Exposed



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I notice that a lot of people have never seen this documentary, so I thought I would post it here. I won't go into whether I agree with it or not... I just figured that I would post it because regardless of whether or not you agree it is a documentary worth seeing (in my opinion).

Pedigree Dogs Exposed Full Movie - YouTube


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

A very informative movie. All dog lovers should watch it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I posted this video on here about a year ago. Very thought provoking video.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I have seen it. It's terrible what goes on. I also follow the blog, Pedigree Dogs Exposed - The Blog

I do however also think there are show breeders who do what they can to improve the health of the breed. I respect people very much that will pull a top dog from a breeding program when a health test is done that indicates that the dog is not in top shape. I think breeders who continue to breed a dog despite health problems are absolutely disgusting. I also do not think exaggerated dogs should be bred.. maybe not a popular opinion, but purposefully breeding a dog who based on it's physical shape is likely to suffer respiratory problems or back/joint problems, skin problems, is NOT ethical.


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

It should be noted that several complaints were made to the Ofcom, the independent regulator and competition authority for the UK communications industries. Whilst several were upheld such as the lack of right to reply, many were not. The Uk ridgeback society has now amended policy banning culling of puppies. There has been progress but not nearly enough as the blog shows. Roll on PDE2. I do agree however that there are a lot of responsible and "ethical" breeders prepared to try to make sure that their dogs have a full and happy life.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I've seen this before, but just watched it again. I think everyone should watch it. Some highlights for me, in quotes:

"When I watch Crufts what I see in front of me is a parade of mutants, some freakish ... beauty pageant that has nothing frankly to do with health and welfare. The show world is about an obsession, about beauty and it is a ridiculous concept that that is how we should judge dogs. And that to me just makes absolutely no sense at all.” 

“Even today the kennel club is happy to register mother to son and brother to sister matings. I think it’s not a coincidence that all over the world that is looked at with revulsion in human societies. I defy anybody to say that they would approve of brother sister mating or father daughter mating simply we see that it’s wrong. And yet, if you speak to dog breeders father daughter breeding in particular father granddaughter breeding, even is common. They must know that this is going to cause problems.” 

“If the dog breeders insist on going further down that road I can say with confidence really that there is a universe of suffering waiting for many of these breeds and many if not most of these breeds will not survive. They will become so inbred that they will be unable to reproduce, and their genes will come to an end.” 

“All in the pursuit of cosmetic points, not sound anatomical points” 

“We have become completely and utterly desensitized to the fact that breeding these mutants, these deformed, disabled, disease prone animals is either shocking or abnormal. It is not normal.” 

“Someone at some time felt is was desirable to have dogs with virtually no face.” 

*“There are those in the dog world who care passionately about health, who try to do the right thing. The problem is they are trapped in a system that often rewards doing the wrong thing.”*

“It is really hard for us to not come to the conclusion that many breeds are in big trouble, that the show ring is responsible for deforming dogs…. And that the kennel club is not doing enough to tackle the problems.”

"This is a no brainer. Of course we have to change. We have to encourage those involved in the industry to do a complete top to bottom review of both _breed standards and the rules and regulations of dog showing_ to move it away from its obsession with beauty through to quality of life. Unless we start now, the pedigree dog hasn't got a chance."


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

You know Linsey, I have said most all of those things before in my own words and when I do, people jump down my throat. I like all the passages you quoted. Also, I don't think there is a show breeder in the world who gives a damn about "improving the breed". If they did, they wouldn't work with such a closed small exclusive gene pool. What they do care about is winning ribbons and selling puppies.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> You know Linsey, I have said most all of those things before in my own words and when I do, people jump down my throat. I like all the passages you quoted. Also, I don't think there is a show breeder in the world who gives a damn about "improving the breed". If they did, they wouldn't work with such a closed small exclusive gene pool. What they do care about is winning ribbons and selling puppies.


Bill, I have too. Breeding can be a cut-throat topic. I've been bashed all over the internet by people who do not know me-or my dogs. I've learned to take it with a grain of salt. 
I don't think it's fair to say that no show breeders care- I know plenty that do. I think it is hard to come by breeders who care ENOUGH to question aspects of the standard, rather than follow the majority vote blindly. There are breeds damaged by the standard, and then there are breeds damaged by inbreeding, and then there are breeds, MOST breeds, damaged by both. I think breeders of breeds that do not have a damaging standard, as long as they are not inbreeding (except they'd call it "line" breeding to justify it) they are doing their breed justice. 

But then there's that handful of breeds, that I firmly believe that by following the "breed standard" they are performing nothing short of a tragedy.


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

Thought this link may be of interest on this topic.
Vet checks for high profile breeds at Crufts 2012 and Championship Shows thereafter | Crufts presented by the Kennel Club
In my view they need to actually ban a few to actually gain any credibility.


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

it's actually heart breaking to watch this documentary & thanks for the link didn't watched or know of this one b4...our city finally banned selling puppies at stores & hope ppl start to educate themselves more before buying/adopting a dog


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, that's a bit harsh. I won't even get into this other than to say when I chose my breed a physically fit, un exaggerated, clean lined dog without cosmetic enhancements was one of the things I looked for. Cropped ears and tails is not for me. I wanted a natural breed. I think we have that with a rather exotic beauty as a benefit. Are some in my breed exaggerated? Yes. I can keep my lines from such exaggeration and breed a dog that can do the work it was originally created to do -if they are lovely to look at that is a wonderful perk. Please understand that I did not fall in love with a bully breed or a dog bred for exaggerated physical features but if I had I would still strive for health, temperment, structure and working ability first and foremost beauty last. :usa:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Liz said:


> Wow, that's a bit harsh. I won't even get into this other than to say when I chose my breed a physically fit, un exaggerated, clean lined dog without cosmetic enhancements was one of the things I looked for. Cropped ears and tails is not for me. I wanted a natural breed. I think we have that with a rather exotic beauty as a benefit. Are some in my breed exaggerated? Yes. I can keep my lines from such exaggeration and breed a dog that can do the work it was originally created to do -if they are lovely to look at that is a wonderful perk. Please understand that I did not fall in love with a bully breed or a dog bred for exaggerated physical features but if I had I would still strive for health, temperment, structure and working ability first and foremost beauty last. :usa:


Liz- it was with you in mind, that I mentioned that some breeders who show DO in fact have their breed's interest in mind, and that not ALL breeds have been put at a disadvantage by their standard. You are a wonderful breeder, and I applaud your efforts. I don't remember for certain if you show or not... but I thought I read something, at some point implying that you do. Showing in and of itself is not damaging to breeds, it is the parent clubs that apply standards damaging (GSDs, Bulldogs, Pugs, Pekes, come to mind...) and the breeders line breeding (read: inbreeding) that are doing the damage.

It hits close to home, with Boxers being one of my three breeds of choice. They are not yet SO exaggerated as pugs and pekes, but I fear that it will be the next "fad" in the show ring, and I will hate to watch a breed so dear to my heart be destroyed.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes for the most part, collies and shelties are pretty healthy, moderate breeds. I think the trend of breeding small eyes for collies isn't the best as I think it can cause vision and other problems. 

Other than that everything Linsey said pretty much sums up what I think!! :thumb:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

You are all kind. And yes we are getting back to showing. My first love is obedience and conformation is just something I tolerate. I do think having that third party evaluation is important and there is a new influx of judges coming through AKC at least amongst the herding breeds. The older judges are retiring and new are taking their place. Many of the newer judges I know and they have worked and struggled to stay true to a complete dog not a walking stuffed animal. I am hoping this will help stabilize some of the breeds that have gotten so exaggerated. Dogs are incredible but sometimes we breeders get so single minded we forget to look at the whole dog. We do need more accountability on that front. I love some of the "smush" face dogs. Re has the most darling pug. I won't own one because I love my long snouted ones but Re baby has the lovliest personality and he is really a fun guy. Boxers are just so sweet and goofy. Hoepfully they are not being to exaggerated. Anytime money is involved there are people who take shortcuts and don't do the right thing - that's human nature, at the same time there are always people trying to do right by the dogs they love - they are not too hard to find just look for the breeder/owner whose dog may not always win but is always loved and cuddled after showing - that's a big tip off for me. My sheltie was adored and whether she won or not always heard the word you're my winner and would jump into your arms. Well sorry for my rant. I appreciate your understanding and appreciation for what we are trying to do. I also agree some things need to change.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Actually a good example of *some* show people's attitudes is with the LUA (low uric acid) dalmatians. They were finally able to be accepted into the show ring but I think primarily due to public pressure. There were many who would rather have an affected dog than a 'mongrel'.. (one outcross to a pointer in the 1970s).



> The “Dalmatian Backcross Project” commenced in 1973 with the original outcross
> of an AKC registered Champion Pointer sire bred to an AKC registered Dalmatian dam.
> Dr. Robert Schaible conducted the breeding in an effort to address the fixed genetic defect in Dalmatians that affects uric acid metabolism and that may lead to increased urinary uric acid, urate crystals,
> urinary bladder aggregate formation, stones, urinary tract obstruction and even death.
> ...


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

I saw this before. Its very difficult to watch the first couple of minutes. I thought it was a well done documentary. I was shocked to learn about Cavaliers/Ridgebacks. I'm not a breeder or into showing - I would like to feel not all breeders are irresponsible. I was also wondering if the AKC has different standards than the UK. When I got Kevin, I made sure to ask if he was tested for heart, eyes, hearing. I didn't know Bernie's mother died of cancer @ 14 yrs. When I got him at 14 mos. it didn't occur to me to ask if cancer is in the line. I don't remember the gentleman's name that said "not all dogs will be sick". But for those that are, it's heartbreaking!


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

WOW.....just WOW. I know that there is a certain amount of inbreeding done in mating dog's....but honestly had no idea it was to that degree. The nerve of some people in that video was just sickening. To know what your going to produce....yet still move forward with breeding is just sickening. 
Thank you for posting that video...it certainly wakes you up to the reality of what's being done "behind the lines" so to speak. Now I know that "everyone's not doing it"....and kudos to you that hold yourself above the rest.
I can only reflect to my prior years when I was doing obedience with my Rottie, Dakota....after our obedience event...we would go over to the Rottweiler Confirmation ring...and try to talk to some of the people that were watching. The first thing that would happen (this was at multiple/different event's) was they would size up Dakota....then pretty much ignore us. All we were trying to do was get an education on the "standard"....I knew Dakota was not Cruft's Dog of the year....ect....but I would have put him up against any of their "pretties" in the obedience ring. That was the end of our confirmation ring visit's...and we never looked back.
One could only hope that video's, changes in AKC standards, rules and regulations will change the way some of these "breeders" continue to "do business"....
and let us demand breeders to go back to the old breeding philosophy...FORM FOLLOWS FUNCTION!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Ouch. There are certainly breeders who show and have the breed's interest at heart. I know quite a few poodle breeders who import dogs from other countries to increase diversity. Who are leading a DLA study to find poodles with unique haplotypes. Who show to prove that the poodle meets the breed standard, health test to prove the provable health issues and use such test results to decide whether a dog should be neutered/spayed or included in a breeding program.


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

Changing the way dogs are bred
By Amy Ettinger

Genetic tests identify at-risk dogs and prevent diseases

Morris Animal Foundation | Changing the way dogs are bred


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

This page shows the dramatic change in German Shepherds over the years and is why I loathe the people who breed dogs to look like this an the organizations that support and encourage it:

past to present in the german shepherd


I love German Shepherds, but would never own a full-blooded one again because of this.

i actually thought the Europeans were alot better than the US folks, but this page makes it seem like they are actually worse.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes I saw it a while back, is very interesting but I don't like the fact that it almost sounds like they are saying only show people ruin breeds, use incest or breeds unhealty dogs.

I know of a family member of mine who has a pair of poodle mixes and they had 4 puppies , they keep them all but they were intact, moths later the father got pregnant his own daughter hwell: and she had puppies... months later one of the sons got pregnant his own mother :tsk:

But they don't care 'cause "they come out pretty puppies" I tried to talk to them but they don't believe me is wrong :tape2: it makes me so sad.

And they have asked me to use my Pompadour as a sire NO WAY :twitch: he is not going to get near.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That is very sad. You stick to your guns, I wouldn't let him near ether.


----------



## mel2mdl (Sep 7, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> You know Linsey, I have said most all of those things before in my own words and when I do, people jump down my throat. I like all the passages you quoted. Also, I don't think there is a show breeder in the world who gives a damn about "improving the breed". If they did, they wouldn't work with such a closed small exclusive gene pool. What they do care about is winning ribbons and selling puppies.


I have a close friend who does just this! She shows her Danes. She also breeds. Her dog has been genetically tested for all diseases that they can be. So was the sire before they bred. She "culls" her puppies through neutering and spaying contracts, and, yes - she follows up to make sure it was done. She's actually repossessed dogs when the owner wanted to breed. She cares a lot about her dogs and the health of the breed. She is very careful and very picky. And yes, she wins ribbons and sells her puppies.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

But she is doing nothing to improve the breed and I'll bet she claims constantly about how she is improving the breed. She may be serious about it but she is just fooling herself. Her method of "culling", which is much preferable to the normal cull, is guaranteeing that she is not improving the breed. She is blocking what she sees as her dog's superior genes from escaping into the general Dane population thus not helping it at all. Actually her dog's genes are inferior to the general population. 

Most all show breeders keep their dogs genes in a very very small gene pool only accessable by other members of that tiny pool. This insures that the small gene pool will continue with its health problems forever. There is no amount of testing that can eliminate a genetic problem from a very small gene pool. Every single dog in that small gene pool has those genetic problems in them right now.


----------

